# idea!



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just tought of a tool we all can use!...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Does it have something to do with folding rulers and moentrol?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Does it have something to do with folding rulers and moentrol?


Hydronic heating pumps and among others..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you going to tell us.... Or do we have to guess.... Lol.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> Are you going to tell us.... Or do we have to guess.... Lol.


I'm going to get it made and test it first..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Hydronic heating pumps and among others..


A folding pump that by its very design can only be installed on the proper side of the boiler.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> A folding pump that by its very design can only be installed on the proper side of the boiler.


 it's got a built In air eliminator as well.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just thought of a reply to this thread


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> I just thought of a reply to this thread


And??


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

CTs2p2 said:


> I just thought of a reply to this thread


I know what you mean, today I have to


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of what I might say in a reply to this thread...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm wondering what I should have said in reply to this thread.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok I'll say it. A 16' RULER!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

A lighted hat with built in folding ruler.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

About a digital or laser folding ruler....


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

How about a lighted hat with the lights on the back for the apprentices who wear them backwords to look cool


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

a set of golf clubs with the shafts made to look like Moen Magnum cartridges and Moentrol ball washers.:whistling2:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

A folding steam boiler drop header.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

A folding steam boiler drop header.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

:blink:UHH UHH UHH no words:wallbash:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

then you will have too... 
and if you dont like it, theres the couch, because when its all, its all.:yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> A lighted hat with built in folding ruler.


The lights should re-circulate around the rim of hat... by gravity of course.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got a couple of things I'd like to say here...................


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I've got a couple of things I'd like to say here...................


Fire away!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Fire away!


Well Okay.... Now that you say to...

I'd like to say.......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Well Okay.... Now that you say to...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to say.......



My thoughts exactly! And another thing......


----------

